# Aluminum Trailers?



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everybody!
I haven't been using the forums very much lately but I have a question to ask!

So my dad and I have decided that it's about time to buy a trailer, and I know that we are looking for a 2-horse bumper pull with a tack room and ramp load, but there is one thing I am a bit puzzled about. I have always thought that all aluminum trailers are not a good idea to buy because they crush like a can in the event of a crash. What are your thoughts on this? I don't know if I should be looking for a steel framed trailer, but it seems like most these days are all aluminum. Please respond with any knowledge on this!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I have owned both The one with the steel frame was side swiped at about 30 mph and had no damage. The other is my LQ. I would go with the all aluminum because when the steel and aluminum make contact it weakens the aluminum. Corrodes it quicker. The all aluminum are stronger than you think. Resale valus is also higher..I won't go back to any other type of trailer...:wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I know someone that happened to, and yes, it did crush like a soda can. Neither horse made it. I'm going steel frame at the least.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Most trailers either steel or aluminum aren't going to handle a major wreck. :?


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankss!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my aluminum trailer!!!


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

What do you love about it? And why do you prefer that over a steel framed one? Just trying to find reasons whether to buy one or the other!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love that it is now 16 years old and still looks great! I love that it is sturdy, dependable and rust free. The dealer said "book" value on it right now would be $14,000 in the condition mine is in. So holds it value much better than a steel. My 4 Star 4 horse is still selling on horse trailer world at $14,500-$16,000.

My best friend liked my trailer when she used to to go to Ohio to look at and in this case buy her horse, she bought one as soon as she got home. Course, her's in the newer, deluxe model LOL


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have an older steel, which is getting less "looky" than I would like.....My best friend has a gorgeous Exiss just like you want. I love hers...so pretty-always looks good, easy to clean.......BUT-She and I both prefer mine for long hauls. We also both prefer to drive mine with my Expedition, Vs hers with her Aspen. (both trucks are the same age, both trailers have sway bars, etc). The steel just pulls so much better. I do think it is more stable since it weighs more. The difference in vehicles is the wheelbase.....mine is wider.

So, I guess if you are going to just use it locally, it really doesn't matter, but for longer hauls, you have to look at the whole package, and not just the trailer. I like my steel.......


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I can tell you this my best friend's husband transports horses for a living. He pulls a 6 horse 4 Star. 

Franknbeans, I would be scared to pull any trailer with an Expedition or an Aspen and I would never pull a bumper style trailer ever again. I much prefer the gooseneck, that being said, just remember that is jmo and what the op asked for


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Expeditions are rated to pull that weight and are just fine. Basically the same engine etc as the F-150. For 2 horses that is plenty, as long as you are not going thru the Great Divide or something. It is the bigger SUV-incase you were mistakenly thinking about the Explorer. MANY of us pull trailers with SUV's, since we need our vehicles for other things and cannot afford to have a seperate vehicle for the trailer. If you can, that is great. Yes, I would certainly prefer a larger trailer, gooseneck, as they do handle better etc.......but I am not in a situation where that is possible or practical, and most of us don't transport for a living. Totally different question. 

*The OP specifically asked about 2 horse BP's*. I still say it is how the package is put together that makes it easy to handle, etc.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I understand that franknbeans. But I would NEVER pull with a SUV. I just don't feel safe. JMHO. And I would still rather pull an aluminum trailer over a steel. They are lighter and to me easier to handle. The only reason I mentioned Paul is that he used to pull a steel trailer when he first started and switched to aluminum. 

Just because you don't agree with me on choosing aluminum over steel is ok. The op was asking for opinions and I gave mine. And if you feel safe pulling with an SUV that is ok too. Just not something I feel comfortable doing.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It seems to me like there are just many up sides and down sides to both types of these trailers, and it sounds like neither one of them is significantly better than the other. I guess I'll just have to look at prices and features, and what would be the better trailer!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So just remember if all things are equal, aluminum will get you a better return if you have to sell.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

We have a 4-5 horse slant gooseneck aluminum, they are lighter and in general, easier to haul. They don't rust and as long as you take care of it, the value stays up there pretty well for resale. I also like the looks of them better...most of them. The great thing about them is that you can leave them out in the weather for years and still won't have rust as where your steel trailer will start to rust after only a few years out in the weather. We've had steel trailers in the past and after getting an aluminum, I likely won't go back.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a steel trailer. And the rust does occur, as posters said, and will need to be fixed.

I would have rather had an aluminum, but found this at good price, 2 H, G/N, and got it. 

And there are so many pros and cons, that price and what is available and nearness may play a bigger role than steel vs. aluminum too.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree with that. I will end up with a nice enough trailer anyway .


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

We have a single horse Brenderup, which I love. Very light. I can hitch it up by pulling it to my truck rather than trying to back my truck up to it!


----------

